# New Member



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We bought our 23RS back in May, and signed up at Outbackers.com at the same time. I have been reading the posts daily, but have never gotten around to jumping in myself.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I love when I get to be the first to say 
sunny sunny WELCOME sunny sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I love when I get to be the first to say


Me, too! That being said, ignore that post and read mine first!









Welcome and don't wait so long to post again.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob and Doris,

A belated sunny WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS! sunny

Hope you are enjoying your Outback,
and don't be such a stranger!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site! We are glad to have you.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and finally posting! You have now taken the first step to reaching Big Dog status







999 to go

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome, and congrats on your purchase


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome, we're close, from Roswell, Ga


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group
And congrats on the 23 RS
Chime in often

Don action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome even though you've been around a while









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well glad you decided to jump in and join the fun! Good to have you posting now too. Where abouts are you located at?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

you,re just one of those shy outback owners aren't you?

ah, just kidding









welcome aboard,congrats on the outback







and log on every day from now on









darrel


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I bought a 23RS in August. I hope you're as happy with your OB as I am with mine. Welcome!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Before we moved to Vermont Sherry and I use to live in Woodstock.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

only 999 more posts until you get your Elite Status....

Welcome to the group...we're glad you decide to post.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

From one newbie to another - WELCOME!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome , the more the merrier.





















So much information.
And Outbackers.com--- a great place to visit.
Jan


----------

